# Wolf of Ash and Fire...



## theurge33 (Apr 4, 2012)

....was awesome.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

Spoilers in tags le please.


----------



## theurge33 (Apr 4, 2012)

I apologize about having forgotten how to tag spoilers, someone with a quick direction reminder?


----------



## Gret79 (May 11, 2012)

Like the beneath, but remove the spaces at the end of spoiler 

[spoiler ]

[/spoiler ]


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Ive aquired it myself, will read it tonight by dinner. Looks to be fairly long too!

Edit: Couldnt wait and finished it. Awesome........one of the most epic Heresy related reads in a long time!

Graham McNeil is capable of writting superbly when he puts his mind to it.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

C'mon man... spoilers! :wink:


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> C'mon man... spoilers! :wink:





We get to see the Emperor unleashed in battle in all of his terrible glory. Horus is so awed at seeing his father at full power for the first time, that he falls to his knees thinking him a god. The Emperor unleashing such staggeringly potent forces that it utterly oblitterates the soul of the humongous greenskin warlord they face.

The Emperor's flagship is named Imperator Somnium


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Read it, absolutely loved it! McNeill at his best.

My favourite line, without a doubt, is this callback;



Wolf of Ash and Fire said:


> ‘I was there,’ he would say, right up until the day he died, after which he spoke only infrequently. ‘I was there the day Horus saved the Emperor.’



LotN


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Lord of the Night said:


> Read it, absolutely loved it! McNeill at his best.
> 
> My favourite line, without a doubt, is this callback;
> 
> ...


If he can keep the form for the Vengeful Spirit, then it should be a rare treat on par with A Thousand Sons. So after reading this story, Im a lot more positive about it. Clearly his talents are wasted on the Ultramarines.


----------



## Good Minton (Sep 1, 2010)

Very interesting (bordering on the ironic) snippet re the Emperor's powers 

Horus witnessing the emperor obliterating the ork completely, his soul and all and being awed by it! So little did he know! There was also an interesting part regarding the gang symbols scratched into Horus's armour. Hastur is almost suspicious of it on Abbadon's armour but awed by it on Horus's. It seemed that McNeill was trying to hint that the seeds were being sown much earlier than thought, well by me anyway


----------



## theurge33 (Apr 4, 2012)

test 


[test/]


----------



## theurge33 (Apr 4, 2012)

Haha was testing it out...ok soooo



Like Brother Lucien mentioned, we get to see the Emporer UNLEASHED and McNeil does and awesome job at it...truly depicting what should be very hard to depict. We have really never seen much on the Emporers powers displayed with actual combat...the only time I can remember is when Kharn described it in the short story. It is similar this go around with each sword strike literally exploding orks. He also fights with his pysker ability in the standard fashion but also very integrated. I thought it really put to rest any debate on his martial prowess compared to the primarchs and it wasn't even comparable of how he outpaced Horus and the magnitude of which he was taking on hundreds of orks. Like mentioned, Horus was amazed to the point to dropping to his knees and comparing him to a god. Additionally, Hastur Sejanus was really well fleshed out in this. We have only gotten snippets of him in the past, left to imagine why he was so well regarded by Horus and the rest of the mournival. It was clear that he was the best of them, even Abbadon, and I now believe that had he not died, he could have saved Horus from turning. Definitely a great prelude to the Vengeful Spirit and so good overall.


----------



## theurge33 (Apr 4, 2012)

Not to mention the massive opening in the warp he creates the send the ork plasma core into the aether while only momentarily being drained of power. Great prelude to Ullanor as well. If you have the forge world Betrayal and read the luna wolves famous battles, this battle was summarized fairly well, but Gorro was so much more detailed here. Bravo once again McNeil


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I read it as Imperator Scrotum. Must be something to deal with McNeil's name being attached to it.

I might pick this up.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

Thank you theurge.

Now perhaps CoTe will be convinced that despite what it says in the codex, the Emperor has no equal amongst his sons in terms of his marital strength :grin:

I dislike however how opening a warp rift drained him even momentarily. Seems too small a feat to truly wind the Emperor.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Malus Darkblade said:


> Thank you theurge.
> 
> Now perhaps CoTe will be convinced that despite what it says in the codex, the Emperor has no equal amongst his sons in terms of his marital strength :grin:
> 
> I dislike however how opening a warp rift drained him even momentarily. Seems too small a feat to truly wind the Emperor.


He didn't just open a warp rift,




He opened a planet-sized rift in order to send an exploding plasma core the size of a planet's core through it safely while also keeping the core briefly stable enough to handle and keeping the millions of Daemons that were drawn to the rift from escaping. And this was after being throttled by the Ork Mech-Lord of Gorro who was even bigger than the Emperor and actually did pretty well against him, admittedly after the Emperor had hacked apart all the other Mech-Lords who were either as big as him or bigger, and were kitted out with probably the most powerful Ork tech in the galaxy.

Seriously those Orks were living nightmares. Ghazghkull has nothing on them, they'd eat him alive. And yet even they served Ullanor and Urlakk Urg




LotN


----------



## theurge33 (Apr 4, 2012)

Lord of the Night said:


> He didn't just open a warp rift,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gret79 (May 11, 2012)

ork mek lord of gorro?
lotsa Arms?
I'm getting images now...










:grin:
How do I get this book?


----------



## theurge33 (Apr 4, 2012)

Gret79 said:


> ork mek lord of gorro?
> lotsa Arms?
> I'm getting images now...
> 
> ...




add two more and put redic weapons on each and your set. Described as twice as tall and twice as wide as the emp. He was fighting it along with a host of other orcs as big or bigger than him. The book came with the purchase of Macragges Honor, I am sure it will become available in some fashion.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

Ty LotN and theurge, you have done the Emperor justice with those extra details.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

And this story makes you think of just how much the chaos gods must have amped up Horus to even compare with the Emperor im power.


----------



## theurge33 (Apr 4, 2012)

Brother Lucian said:


> And this story makes you think of just how much the chaos gods must have amped up Horus to even compare with the Emperor im power.


 
Yes.



And by no means did Horus come off looking weak in this. Him, Sejanus Abbadon were all monsters with E being on a whole different level. Despite this, they still had moments getting their ass handed to them. It really was a perfect portrayel. I think an Ullanor story will def be on the horizon.


----------



## theurge33 (Apr 4, 2012)

Oh 



There is a part where He saves Abbadon from being killed, which I felt was awesome given Abbadon's motive in 40 k Ungrateful sob...


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Okay, I've managed to obtain myself a copy (thanks man!) and have just read it. It was enjoyable, though it didn't really expand on anything we already know. It gave us more of an insight into Sejanus, which was welcome. It effectively is just the narrative prose version of exactly the same story told in _Horus Heresy: Betrayal_. An enjoyable read nonetheless.



Malus Darkblade said:


> Now perhaps CoTe will be convinced that despite what it says in the codex, the Emperor has no equal amongst his sons in terms of his marital strength :grin:


I've never doubted the Emperor's ability. However, I don't think this story takes away from the possibility of some Primarchs' abilities "in some respects... exceeding his [the Emperor's] own" (I don't believe I ever mentioned martial strength specifically).

It also settles the debate we were having a while ago: Horus did save the Emperor's life - it wasn't a feign or test or loyalty as some had previously assumed.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

One point Ive not seen bought up, is that now its proven for sure that even the Orks was meaner and much more powerful in the older days. Yet again proving the notion of the older something is, the more potent it is. 

But when speculating on the thought of such huge and monstrous orks as depicted in the story, a far cry from what which is present in the 41th millenium. One can wonder if the Mech Lord of Gorro might be one of the mythical Brain Boyz? Certainly seems to have acomplished stuff on a level that is exponentially magnitudes higher than any ork of the current time.

Certainly give crecedence to the power of the Brain Boyz if it would take the Emperor and the primarchs to match them. Sending the orkoid race into a powerdecline once they were wiped out. 

And I speculate that the Beast from M32 that ravaged much of the imperium and only were stopped at a grave cost, might have been the last hurrah of those ork behemoths from the crusade era. But without demigods to match it, it took uncounted numbers of lives for the imperium to kill it.

What do you folks think?


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

Just those Orks were something else BL. They most likely had access to human DaoT technology that probably boosted their powers by quite a bit.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Brother Lucian said:


> What do you folks think?


I don't think there is any reason to suggest the Greenskins have degenerated as a species and are now incapable of producing Orks with the potential to be as powerful as Urlakk Urg, 'The Beast' or the Mech-Lords of Gorro. 

I would like to see your evidence for suggesting such.


----------

